# Paph. Ganlois



## jacqi (Aug 28, 2014)

I recently purchased this plant at our Auction and am wondering if someone 
knows anything about it. The plant is not in bloom so if you have a pic that would be great. The cross is listed as paph. ganitenianum x roth.
Thanks


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 28, 2014)

It's most likely Paph. Gaulois (roth. x Goultenianum)


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 28, 2014)

Second pic? http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17265


----------



## jacqi (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting! Did that plant have mottled leaves? Mine has green and is a 
large plant.


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2014)

gigantifolium x roth would be a green leaf plant.


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> gigantifolium x roth would be a green leaf plant.



That cross is called hung sheng eagle and is yellowish striped dorsal / with curved petals and a red pouch.


----------

